# Frage



## MatzZe (26. März 2011)

Ich habe ein Spiel (minecraft) das ich andauernd versuche zu öffnen, aber ich leider immer nur das erhalte :

   Bad video card drivers!      
      -----------------------      

Minecraft was unable to start because it failed to find an accelerated OpenGL mode.
This can usually be fixed by updating the video card drivers.



--- BEGIN ERROR REPORT 7fe0271 --------
Generated 26.03.11 11:20

Minecraft: Minecraft Alpha v1.2.2
OS: Windows 7 (x86) version 6.1
Java: 1.6.0_24, Sun Microsystems Inc.
VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (mixed mode), Sun Microsystems Inc.
LWJGL: 2.4.2
[failed to get system properties (java.lang.NullPointerException)]

org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: Pixel format not accelerated
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.nChoosePixelFormat(Native Method)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.choosePixelFormat(WindowsPeerInfo.java:52)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsDisplay.createWindow(WindowsDisplay.java:185)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.createWindow(Display.java:311)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:856)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:784)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:765)
	at net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.a(SourceFile:201)
	at net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.runt(SourceFile:563)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
--- END ERROR REPORT acda248b ----------

Vielleicht kann mir ja bitte einer weiterhelfen


----------



## sheel (27. März 2011)

Hi

es steht doch alles da, was tu tun sollst: Einen Treiber für deine Grafikkarte installieren.

Gruß


----------



## MatzZe (27. März 2011)

hab ich gemacht, aber ich kanns dann nur scannen und muss mich i.wo neu anmelden das ich nicht möchte :S !


----------



## sheel (27. März 2011)

Was willst du scannen? Ich dachte, es geht um ein Spiel?
Und wo sollst du dich anmelden?
Hab keine Ahnung, wovon du redest.

Und bitte beachte Netiquette P.15. Beim Anmelden hast du zugestimmt, dich daran zu halten.

Gruß


----------



## MatzZe (27. März 2011)

Ich meine damit ich wollte in Google schauen ob ich einen Treiber für die grafikkarte herunterladen und installieren, was ich gemacht habe, dannach müsste ich mich anmelden und etwas bezahlen um das zu machen, tut mir leid falls ich dich verwirre, aber ich bin selber schon ganz durcheinander !

Gruß


----------



## sheel (27. März 2011)

Welche Grafikkarte und welches Betriebssystem hast du denn genau?

Und nocheinmal: http://www.tutorials.de/content/872-netiquette.html Punkt 15.


----------



## MatzZe (27. März 2011)

Danke das du mich darauf hinweist, ich habe es mir schon durchgelesenen und versuche die Regel nicht zu verletzten 
Welche Grafikkarte ich genau  habe weiß ich leider nicht, das Betriebs heft habe ich leider verlegt, ich weiß nur genau das das der Computer Windows 7 hat und er ungefähr ein bis 2 Jahre alt ist !


----------



## sheel (27. März 2011)

Ohne das zu wissen, wirst du keinen passenden Treiber finden. Einfach irgendeinen nehmen macht bestenfalls gar nichts, schlimmstenfalls alles kaputt.

Jetzt gibts zwei Möglichkeiten:
1) Du schraubst den Computer auf und liest direkt auf der Grafikkarte die Beschrifung D besser nicht)

2) Das Programm Everest: http://www.chip.de/downloads/Everest-Home-Edition_13012871.html
kann sowas anzeigen.
Wenn du es heruntergeladen und gestartet hast, gibts links Kategorien wie Computer, Motherboard usw...

Wichtig ist hier:
1: In der Kategorie Betriebssystem-Betriebssystem die Zeilen OS-name, OS-Kerneltyp, OS-Version und OS-Servicepack (alles ziemlich weit oben)
2: Kategorie Anzeige-Grafikprozessor die Zeile Grafikkarte (auch sehr weit oben)

Schreib die Werte hier rein oder mach von den zwei Seiten Screenshots, die kannst du auch hier im Forum hochladen.

Gruß


----------



## MatzZe (27. März 2011)

Ich vermute es ist jetzt das was du benötigst:

 Computer:  
   Betriebssystem   Windows 7 Enterprise Media Center Edition  
   OS Service Pack   -  
   DirectX   4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)  
   Computername   MATZZE-PC  
   Benutzername   Matzze  

  Motherboard:  
   CPU Typ   Unknown, 1600 MHz (4 x 400)  
   Motherboard Name   MEDION WIM2180  
   Motherboard Chipsatz   Unbekannt  
   Arbeitsspeicher   3072 MB  
   BIOS Typ   Phoenix (12/18/09)  

  Anzeige:
   Grafikkarte   Standard-VGA-Grafikkarte (14 MB)  

Ich hoffe es ist das Richtige 

Gruß


----------



## sheel (27. März 2011)

Beim Betriebssystem fehlt noch die 32/64bit-Angabe.

Und wird die Grafikkarte wirklich von Everest so angezeigt?


----------



## MatzZe (27. März 2011)

Was meinst du mit dieser Angabe ?

Ja ich habe es alles genau so kopiert !


----------



## sheel (27. März 2011)

Das erstaunt mich aber...das Everest keine genaue Bezeichnung kennt.

Noch trauriger wäre es, wenn die Angabe stimmt.
Eine 14MB-Grafikkarte in einem max. 2 Jahre alten Rechner...überhaupt die Zahl 14 ist schon seltsam.

Falls es wirklich stimmen sollte, kannst du Minecraft vergessen.
Glaub ich aber nicht. Ich denke, es wird wirklich Zeit zum Rechner öffnen. Oder Handbuch suchen.

Zu den 32/64-bit: Steht nicht noch etwas wie 32, 64, x86 oder x64 in der Nähe des Betriebssystems?


----------



## MatzZe (27. März 2011)

Es ist alles genau so wie ich es die Kopiert habe !

Nein es steht leider nichts mehr da, aber was ich nicht verstehe cs (counter Strike ) kann ich problemlos spielen !


----------



## Zinken (28. März 2011)

Hast Du denn mal auf der Medion-Seite geschaut? http://www.medion.com/de/service/download/treiber.php Die Bezeichnung des Motherboards steht ja in Deiner Auflistung...


----------



## MatzZe (28. März 2011)

Ja ich weiß eh, aber da sind mehrere Treiber die ich mir runterladen könnte, und ich weiß leider nicht welche der Richtige ist :S
Aber danke ihr hab mir wirklich geholfen, ich werde schon den Richtigen finden


----------



## chmee (28. März 2011)

Versuch es noch mit GPU-Z.

Kann es sein, dass es um ein Laptop geht? WIM2180 (MD96630) zeigt etwas in der Richtung an..
Die Grafikkarte könnte also jene sein: NVIDIA GeForce 9300M - und wenn es ein Nvidia-Chipsatz ist, dann ist es nicht so seltsam, wenn nur wenige MB allokiert wurden.

Bitte schau Hier nach -> http://www1.medion.de/site/service_~u~_support/treiber_~u~_updates/seriennummer.html
und suche dann nach den richtigen Treibern auf deren Seite -> http://www.medion.com/de/service/download/treiber.php

mfg chmee


----------

